# Memento mori



## jesuias

I just wonder what this Latin expression means. Is it "Time to die"? thank you...


----------



## Jana337

No.  Remember that you will die, that you are mortal.


----------



## jesuias

Thank you so much...


----------



## Nunty

It is also applied to an object used to remind us of our mortality. Certain portraits of saints from the Middle Ages, for example, depict them with a human skull in their hand or on the table. And right here and now in the 21st century, my monastery's cemetery always has an open grave, ready to receive whoever's next.


----------



## jesuias

Ineluctable Modality of the Visible et Invisible...


----------



## Damon89

Hi,
I have a slight doubt about this expression. I know its translation is 'remember you must die', but I can't seem to understand its structure... 'memento' is obviously an imperative of the verb 'memini', which means 'to remember'. The word 'mori' on the other hand, is the infinitive of the verb 'morior', which means 'to die'. This puzzles me a bit, as the literal translation would be something like 'remember to die', which is quite different from the translation that's usually found.

If someone could help me shed some light on this, I would be very grateful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
 El infinitivo mori debe entenderse aquí como una sustantivación, equivalente al sustantivo mortem, en acusativo.
 Memento mori= memento mortem= no olvides la muerte= no olvides que debes morir.

Espero que entiendas el español.

Un saludo


----------



## Damon89

Gracias por tu respuesta. Entiendo un poco el español, aunque no he mucha experiencia con esta lengua.

Tu explicación es muy clara, pero al leerla se me ha ocurrida una otra curiosidad: yo pensaba que el verbo 'memini' suponía el genitivo... ya que ésta es una sustantivación, me imagino qué es el mismo y no hace alguna diferencia, ¿correcto?

Perdona mi español, si he hecho unos errores!


----------



## litelchau

Llevas razón, memini exige genitivo.
Entonces la equivalencia sería "memini mortis".

Ciao


----------



## Fred_C

Salve,
La risposta di litelchau non mi sembra assolutamente correcta, perchè non si può troppo usare un inifinitivo da solo in latino come se fosse un nome : si deve usare il gerundio.

inoltre, siccome il verbo "mori" domanda il genitivo, la espressione : "ricordati di morire" si deve dire "Memento moriendi", per cui non si può confundere con la frase "memento te mori", che significa "ricordati che morirai", e si puo togliere il "te", per la concisione : 
"Memento (te) mori".


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
Ciertamente la rección del genitivo por parte del verbo_ memini_ obstaculiza mi explicación. Sin duda es mejor la de Fred C.

Saludos


----------



## Damon89

Molte grazie per la spiegazione, Fred C! Non avevo pensato alla necessità dell'uso del gerundivo in casi simili. L'inserimento del "te" rende tutto molto più chiaro.

Grazie ancora!


----------



## XiaoRoel

> non si può troppo usare un inifinitivo da solo in latino come se fosse un nome : si deve usare il gerundio.


No es así, el infinitivo con el gerundio y el supino forma una declinación del sustantivo verbal en la que el infinitivo cubre los casos rectos y el gerundio y el supino los casos oblicuos.


> memini exige genitivo


No es exacto, puede construirse con genitivo (en Cicerón), con _de_ y ablativo o con acusativo (ambos ejemplos en Plauto), con una completiva de infinitivo (también en Cicerón) o con una completiva de _ut_ con subjuntivo (en Terencio).
_Memento mori_ (_mori_ es una completiva de infinitivo de _memento_) se traduciría como '_recuerda que has de morir_'.


----------



## Starfrown

Fred_C said:


> "Memento (te) mori".


I would just like to point out that the above, with _te_, means:

"Remember that you *are dying*."

I'm not implying that you didn't know, only providing the information for the sake of those who can't read any Latin.

"Remember that you are to die/shall die" would be written:

_Memento te moriturum (esse)._



XiaoRoel said:


> _Memento mori_ (_mori_ es una completiva de infinitivo de _memento_)...


That seems very confusing because a complementary infinitive with the English "remember" would mean exactly the opposite of what the Latin is trying to get across! Of course, I'm not saying that it couldn't be as you say--it just seems very odd to me as an English speaker.

Since you have pointed out above that _memini_ is used with an accusative in Plautus, isn't it possible that litelchau's explanation could be considered more or less correct--i.e. _mori _as an object infinitive here instead of a complementary infinitive.

Then again, perhaps we are doing too much thinking on this. W.M. Edwards made it quite clear in his 1954 article in the _Classical Review_ that he believed the phrase to be a purely medieval invention, not correct as Classical Latin:

"...the medieval _memento mori_, which purports to mean _memento te moriturum (mortalem) esse_..."


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estimado colega:
Siento mucho no poder explicarme en inglés, dado mi escaso conocimiento de tal lengua.
Intentaré explicar lo más claro posible qué sucede en esta expresión que reune dos hechos de lengua ya de por sí no normales en latín. 
a) el verbo _memini_, que es una formación de _perfecto reduplicado_ en su origen (de *_mṇ_) que siempre ha conservado ese valor. _Meminisse_ es como _memoria tenere_, es decir, conservar en la memoria algo que en el _pasado_ se depositó en ella y no se ha olvidado. Y se distingue perfectamente de _reminisci, recordari, memorare, commemorare_.
b) _mori_ es un _deponente_ que conserva su valor medio, lo que en español diríamos _morirse_, con un reflexivo que indica que la acción la sufre y la ejerce el sujeto que muere. El cuerpo *se* muere. Se distingue perfectamente de _decedere, discedere, exspirare, obire, perire, interire_.
c) _mori_ es un substantivo verbal, OD de _memento_ que puede regir acusativos (y, por tanto, infinitivos que son substantivos neutros). Una traducción que recogiese este sentido nominal sería "*el hecho de morirte*" (el _te_ -2ª persona- en vez de _se_ en el caso que tratamos, vendría dado por el imperativo _memento_).
d) Por todo ello, una traducción española que recogiese todos estos valores sería: "conserva en la memoria en el hecho de morirte". Esto en buen español se diría: "_acuérdate de tu muerte_" o, mejor aún, "_ten siempre presente que vas a morir_", porque la muerte será en el futuro (contextualmente es imposible decirle esta frase a alguien que ya está muerto).
No sé si me podrás entender. Quizás algún amigo español que domine tu lengua te pueda explicar mi razonamiento.
Un saludo,
Xiao Roel.


----------



## Starfrown

XiaoRoel said:


> ..._Meminisse_ es como _memoria tenere_, es decir, conservar en la memoria algo que en el _pasado_ se depositó en ella y no se ha olvidado...
> 
> ..._mori_ es un _deponente_ que conserva su valor medio, lo que en español diríamos _morirse_, con un reflexivo que indica que la acción la sufre y la ejerce el sujeto que muere...
> 
> _mori_ es un substantivo verbal, OD de _memento_ que puede regir acusativos (y, por tanto, infinitivos que son substantivos neutros). Una traducción que recogiese este sentido nominal sería "*el hecho de morirte*" (el _te_ -2ª persona- en vez de _se_ en el caso que tratamos, vendría dado por el imperativo _memento_)
> 
> Por todo ello, una traducción española que recogiese todos estos valores sería: "conserva en la memoria en el hecho de morirte". Esto en buen español se diría: "_acuérdate de tu muerte_" o, mejor aún, "_ten siempre presente que vas a morir_", porque la muerte será en el futuro (contextualmente es imposible decirle esta frase a alguien que ya está muerto).


Thank you, Señor Roel, for your explanation.

I think I understand your _razonamiento_ fairly well, and I find it to be very sound. I agree with virtually everything in your post. We clearly both believe that the phrase must be read as "remember [you] [your] dying" (not natural English), with the assumption that the "dying" has not already happened but will definitely occur in the future. 

(Note: It is difficult, if not impossible, to convey the middle voice of _mori_, or _morirse_, in English, so I did not even attempt to do so above. "Die on yourself" might be just about the closest thing, but it sounds absolutely terrible.)

My only real point earlier was that I, like Edwards whom I quoted above, have difficulty accepting _memento mori_ as anything but an odd medieval construction.
---- 
I have also considered the possibility that the medieval writer may have been influenced by the use of the infinitive in some languages, such as English, to refer to future action. I gave this example earlier:

"Remember that you are to die."

which is almost identical to:

"Remember that you shall die."

The author may then have simply decided to omit _esse_ and also its subject accusative _te_, which, as you argued in your post, he may have considered clear from the implied subject _tu_ of the imperative _memento_:

_Memento [te] mori [esse]_. (“Remember [you] that [you are] to die.”)

Of course, this is *pure conjecture* on my part. I have absolutely no idea what language the writer spoke, what languages other than English use the infinitive to refer to future action, nor whether such a use of the infinitive is attested to elsewhere in the extant Medieval Latin corpus.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je cherche à comprendre la construction _memento mori_.

Si je comprends bien _memento_ comme un impératif singulier _souviens-toi_, j'ai du mal à saisir _mori_.

J'attendais un génitif après memini. Or il me semble que _mori_ est le parfait de _morior_ équivalent à _mortuus sum_ non ? Mais dans ce cas ce serai _souviens-toi que tu es mort_ et non pas _souviens-toi que tu vas mourir_.

Si un mortel voulait bie m'éclairer de ses lumières ... je lui en saurai gré.

<< This thread has been merged with earlier thread, as suggested below. >>


----------



## Starfrown

Hi, this sentence has been discussed at length in this thread.  I personally believe that it is pointless to try to understand it as a classical construction.


----------



## Lacuzon

Starfrown said:


> Hi, this sentence has been discussed at length in this thread. I personally believe that it is pointless to try to understand it as a classical construction.


 
Hi,

Thanks, I had not found that multi-lingual thread. It is very interresting. Meanwhile, I still do not understand the use of past infinitive mori (mortuus esse) (remember you are died) instead of future infinitive (moriturus esse) (remember you will die). I would have expected memento morituri or memento moriendi as said Fred-C.

You are probably right, it is definitively pointless to see a classical construction.

Any body to merge ?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo en *mori* veo un sustantivo OD (el infinitivo no es un verbo verdadero, sino un _sustantivo neutro_ Nom-ac. que por su _naturaleza verbal_ puede llevar SUJ y OD, pero también CN). El tiempo está neutralizado en el término no marcado, presente.


----------



## Lacuzon

Hola!

Gracias. Entiendo lo que me dice pero sigo siendo escéptico.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Dubitare humanum est!


----------



## Lacuzon

XiaoRoel said:


> Dubitare humanum est!



 ... Sed perseverare diabolicum !


----------



## litelchau

Lacuzon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, I had not found that multi-lingual thread. It is very interresting. Meanwhile, I still do not understand the use of past infinitive mori (mortuus esse) (remember you are died) instead of future infinitive (moriturus esse) (remember you will die). I would have expected memento morituri or memento moriendi as said Fred-C.
> 
> You are probably right, it is definitively pointless to see a classical construction.
> 
> Any body to merge ?


 _Mori_ no es perfecto, es el infinitivo de presente . Como dice Xiao, el término no marcado en la oposición de los tiempos. Es "morir" ( o "el morir"), no "estar muerto".


----------



## Lacuzon

litelchau said:


> _Mori_ no es perfecto, es el infinitivo de presente . Como dice Xiao, el término no marcado en la oposición de los tiempos. Es "morir" ( o "el morir"), no "estar muerto".


 
Hola !

No soy de acuerdo ! El infinitivo de presente es morior, no es mori. Pero entiendo que mori se debe entender como uno infinitivo de futuro.


----------



## litelchau

_Morior_ es la 1ª persona del singular del Presente (=yo muero). Es la que se usa para nombrar el verbo, pero no es infinitivo. Éste es _mori_.


----------



## CapnPrep

Lacuzon said:


> El infinitivo de presente es morior, no es mori.


Um… _morior_ is the 1st person singular present indicative conjugated form (i.e., what litelchau just said ).


----------



## Lacuzon

Lo siendo que estaba perturbado ! Tiene razon !

I'm sorry CapnPrep, I was muddled, you're indeed right !

Gracias a todos ! Thanks you all!

Errare humanum est sed perseverare diabolicum !


----------

